# Invoices



## pacereve (Sep 14, 2006)

So i'm just starting my freelance work in a new city, as previously stated, and I got a job for a tourism company who's hosting a festival.  They've asked for an invoice.  What would I put in this invoice?


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 18, 2006)

On the invoice, you should put down your name, Business name, Tel. e-mail address, etc. (usual contact info.)

It should have a complete itemized list of all services AND items received by the customer, as well as any items yet to BE received. 

Date received.
Date paid (if different)
Contact info of person/company who is customer. 
Total cost, Balance (if any) time due for balance (if that is your policy) 
Paid with (Credit Card, Check (include Check No.), M.O., Cash) etc. 

Finally a signature from the client/customer that services have been rendered..

Keep the Top copy (original) for your self, bottom copy or mid. copy to the customer, and if there is a third copy, keep it in the book for tax purposes.  
Make sure the invoice has a number on it, and keep those numbers in seq. order again for tax reasons. (I help avoid embarrassing moments in from of the tax man).


----------



## morydd (Sep 18, 2006)

One bit of advice for numbering invoices that I thought was good was to use the date in YYMMDDXX format. IE your first invoice for today would be invoice #06091800. That way when creating them you don't have to remember how many invoices you've done, only how many you've done in a given day.


----------



## pacereve (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, this helps lots!


----------



## L146705 (Sep 19, 2006)

you could try using software for the invoicing such as sage line 50


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 19, 2006)

pacereve said:
			
		

> So i'm just starting my freelance work in a new city, as previously stated, and I got a job for a tourism company who's hosting a festival. They've asked for an invoice. What would I put in this invoice?


 
Quickbooks....excellent home business program.  I'm not sure how much the software cost but I know its pretty affordable.


----------



## scottcarpenter (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi pacereve,
For help producing invoices please have a look at Invoiceplace - http://www.invoiceplace.com

Use Invoiceplace to quickly and easily create invoices, quotes and receipts that print as Word of PDF documents. It is built especially for contractors, consultants, freelancers, home-based and small businesses.

You can try it for free, and I invite you to register for a free sign up account. The free account lets you create unlimited invoices, quotes and receipts and securely store you business and customer and details online. You can store details for up to three customers with the free account.

Paid subscriptions are coming soon if you have more than three customers.

Also, your feedback and suggestions about Invoiceplace are much appreciated.

Thank you.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## darich (Oct 15, 2006)

When I've issued an invoice i've included all that's been stated before. Iin addition i also included the agreed use.
It then meant that there was no debate about how the image could be used - it was stated on the invoice.
I've emailed the invoice and kept a record for my self.
The numbering system i used was yymmddxx where yy is the year, mm is the month and dd is the date. I then numbered them sequentially so every invoice has a unique number and i've stored them all in a seperate folder on my pc.


----------



## scottcarpenter (Oct 15, 2006)

I know of a few people who use the date format in the invoice number. The other benefit is if you use standard payment terms (i.e. 14 days till payment) you can tell if an invoice is overdue just by looking at the invoice number.

Regards,
Scott


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 13, 2006)

darich said:
			
		

> When I've issued an invoice i've included all that's been stated before. Iin addition i also included the agreed use.
> It then meant that there was no debate about how the image could be used - it was stated on the invoice.
> I've emailed the invoice and kept a record for my self.
> The numbering system i used was yymmddxx where yy is the year, mm is the month and dd is the date. I then numbered them sequentially so every invoice has a unique number and i've stored them all in a seperate folder on my pc.


 
I also use the date format.  It works smashingly, and every invoice number is unique.


----------



## kbtarl (Nov 17, 2006)

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> Quickbooks....excellent home business program. I'm not sure how much the software cost but I know its pretty affordable.


 
Office Accounting 2007 Express is free


----------



## Onegreatsmile (Aug 20, 2007)

There's a great business software for photography that has bills, invoices, estimates, scheduling and a huge 1000 contact database. It's called  PhotoJobsDataBase. I got it and it's been really helpful so far. You can get it on line at www.photojobsdatabase.com. The regular version is only $129. I am not too organized, so it's the best $ I could have spent! Gotta love technology. It's not just gonna get me organized, I think it's gonna get me some work, too. They also have a deluxe version that has customizable contracts in it. I haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## vfotog (Jul 5, 2015)

shajeeaijazi said:


> pacereve said:
> 
> 
> > So i'm just starting my freelance work in a new city, as previously stated, and I got a job for a tourism company who's hosting a festival.  They've asked for an invoice.  What would I put in this invoice?
> ...




you might want to look at dates before you post. the original poster asked this question in 2006.


----------

